# 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!!



## safraz (Dec 1, 2009)

hi guys. my 2006 vw jetta gli has been hit with many problems lately. my most recent problem is that my front drivers side door is practically dead. basically when the car door is closed is still shows as being open. along with this, none of the switchs work. this is a big problem because if i cant use the gas door switch im pretty much stuck. so, does anyone have any advice for me? i took the car to autozone and advanced auto parts and they told me that their diagnostic tool did not read anything.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (safraz)*

You need a VW specific scan tool that supports CAN BUS. 
VAG-COM / VCDS is your best bet.
http://www.ross-tech.com/
Or a hand held scanner from Ebay or on-line, just make sure it supports CAN BUS.
These hand held tools are handy, but don't have all the features of a VAG-COM / VCDS.
Once you have the tool, scan the car and print out the codes, or write them down.
*You can post the codes in the VAG-COM forum only if you have a VAG-COM / VCDS tool.*
You need to post an autoscan, they won't help you if you have a Generic scan tool (hand held).
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=510


----------



## safraz (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (Eric D)*

hey eric d. based upon your response, im assuming this means that my issue can be fixed via computer and that its not a faulty wiring issue. am i correct?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (safraz)*

Scanning the vehicle will tell you if a fault exists in a specific device.
The doors wiring harness has all the components bundled together, so the fault must be located within the door, kick panel or fuse box.
The door latch contains micro switches that fail.
This is documented in the mk4 forum, the mk5 latch is of a similar design.
The scan tool can correct problems with coding issues, but won't repair wiring damage or component damage.
I'm curious to know if these problems are a result of a flood damaged car, or perhaps an accident?
What is your history with this vehicle?
As for servicing the wiring, get yourself a Bentley manual, available in paperback and disc.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...-2010/
You can find it cheaper from other retailers, usually under $100.


----------



## safraz (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (Eric D)*

hey, thx 4 replying again. i went to vw today and had them do a diagnostic. they told me that it was a faulty window module that needs to be replaced. cant do that till i get paid on friday but im running low on gas. any ideas on how i can manually open the fuel door?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (safraz)*

I don't recall seeing a fuel door emergency release cable in a MK5.
You can pull back the trunk trim near the fuel door, and located the fuel door solenoid rod.
Pull the rod to open the fuel door.


----------



## safraz (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (Eric D)*

thx again for the replies. i did what you told me. pulled out the trim and manually opened the fuel door. guess ill be doing this until i can afford to have vw replace this part. thx.


----------



## Maksymuik (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: 2006 vw jetta gli door dead!!! (safraz)*

This is an older post, but this happened to me. I bet if you pull off the rubber boot door connector, you will see that the wires are severed. When the door is fully opened, there is not enough length on these wires. I am contacting volkswagen about this issue as it just happened to me. 
Good luck!


----------



## nylaura (Apr 9, 2010)

I had the "dead door" issue fixed at the dealership last year...started all over again today. VW needs to know about this. The dealer had to work on it for several hours to find severed wires...should it be their responsibility to fix again? Thanks for the tip on getting the gas lid to open.


----------



## ebmmjp7 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (nylaura)*

I paid about 150 dollars a few months ago for this issue. It turned out, for me, it was just a disconnected ground wire. Maybe have them take a look at that?


----------

